# changing gauge lights



## 97/200sxse/wack (Feb 18, 2005)

hey im wanting to see how i would change my clear gage lights to blue im thinking that it would look pretty cool if i knew how to do this


----------



## Creason (Jan 23, 2005)

97/200sxse/wack said:


> hey im wanting to see how i would change my clear gage lights to blue im thinking that it would look pretty cool if i knew how to do this


I would reccomend just getting a glow gauge kit, you can try changing the bulbs out, the easiest way to access the cluster (and the fastest is like this).
Remove the lower cover below the steering column (the one with the fuse panel lid in it, there are like 4 screws securing it. Remove the cover for the steering column/shaft (two 10mm bolts I think), then remove the two 12mm steering column bolts to drop the cover. The column will now drop, sounds crazy but I can do this in like 10 minutes or less I've done it so many times, next pull the two screws out from the top of the cluster holder (look up at the area in front of the clear cover) slide that out and set it aside. The cluster removes with four screws that hold it in place, undo them and pull the cluster out, there should be pletny of extra wire there to help you access the light bulbs they just twist out. You could try ordering a set of bulb covers from Autometer you can usually get those from Jeg's or Summit, or try finding a blue bulb. This is also a good time to check all the connections on the back of your cluster that hold the gauges in to the printed circuit board. MAke sure these are tight, b14's are notorious for these loosening up especially after being disturbed (my gas guage quit working after glow guage install, I had to go back and tighten the screws up to get a good connection again even though I never removed or touched those screws). The expansion and contraction of that plastic in hot and cold conditions causes that.

Test your lights and reassembly is reverse of what you just did.


----------



## 97/200sxse/wack (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks buddy sounds cpmplicated but ill give it a try


----------



## Creason (Jan 23, 2005)

97/200sxse/wack said:


> thanks buddy sounds cpmplicated but ill give it a try



It's not that hard at all, just take your time and keep all your screws and bolts together with their associated parts, that'll take the confusion out of it.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Just to let you know that you need to buy good bulbs for that, i bought some blue bulbs and in a short time they looked green. I then tried bright white LED bulbs and they were sweet looking (as would the blue LED). It's not hard i can change mine in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## 97/200sxse/wack (Feb 18, 2005)

ill do that must not loose screws, but i think it will look sweet


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

im not sure about their availability in blue, but I have 4 red polarg b1 hybrid bulbs(194s) in my gauge cluster. I have them installed for about 6 months and they have yet to fade. The radio's illumination is red too, so the overall affect is striking. The difference in wattage between the stock bulbs and the polargs are 2 watts per bulb, so i dont think toasting the cluster is a problem


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

*lights*

I'm acutally looking to do the same mod. I like the stock gauges, just want to change the lighting. Are there any particular bulbs (watts, size, etc) that I should look for?? 

If anyone can direct to a good source it would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

All you need to do is search google for 194 led. Do not use bulbs. They burn out and fade over a small amount of time. Then they look like POO...
Then once you get them.
Unscrew the gauge bezel.
Remove the four screws holding the actual gauge cluster in. 
On the back of the cluster you will see 4 orange plug looking thigs. Turn thoes counter clockwise, then pull and they should come right out.
Remove bulbs with blue condoms on them, and replace with your new leds.
Put everything back together, and whaa laaa, you have a different color cluster.
This works a lot better with the white faced/ clear needle combo. But if you have orange needles, it still looks pretty good.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> All you need to do is search google for 194 led. Do not use bulbs.


Does it matter how many bulbs are on each LED?? I am seeing anywhere from 1 to 4 bulbs per cluster.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im not sure if the multiples will fit, im assuming they do. I used the single large leds. I would try the multiple ones, but I dont have my b14's anymore.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Im not sure if the multiples will fit, im assuming they do. I used the single large leds. I would try the multiple ones, but I dont have my b14's anymore.



cool, appreciate all your help man.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No problem. When you get them installed, check back and let us know how it went. I would liek to know if the multiple ones work.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> No problem. When you get them installed, check back and let us know how it went. I would liek to know if the multiple ones work.


I think they should work, alot of the multiple bulb clusters were just smaller bulbs that were equal to one normal size. I ordered a cluster of 5, so we'll see how it goes. It's ground shipping so who knows when it will arrive, but as soon as it does I'll install them and take some pictures.


----------



## 97/200sxse/wack (Feb 18, 2005)

well im going to go for the leds so the bulbs wont fade or what not but the gauges look pretty good but blue will be tight


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

97/200sxse/wack said:


> well im going to go for the leds so the bulbs wont fade or what not but the gauges look pretty good but blue will be tight



I ordered mine from superbrightleds.com, just fyi.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd recommend the 4 color guage kit by Pro Car Parts.com. For $50 _includes S&H_, its a great deal.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Dont you have to remove the needles to install thoes?
If so, I would'nt even touch it.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Its funny that you say that, becuase when i put it all back together the temp guage stoped working, replacing with dual guage pod and Pro Comp guages. I had to readjust the fuel guage. Other than that there was no problem.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nissan200sx said:


> I'd recommend the 4 color guage kit by Pro Car Parts.com. For $50 _includes S&H_, its a great deal.


That was my initial thought too 200, but I started looking at my ride. It's black with all black interior. It's very stealth like (or maybe nightrider like, minuts the red leds across the front) I really like the black gauges with the white numbers and would rather keep that and put a little blue backlit effect on it. I've got some rice speakers that light up blue in the doors aswell, ya ya, I know, be nice.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

My interior is the same color, belive it or not the white guages don't look that bad. Took a few hours to install. But was pretty easy.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nissan200sx said:


> My interior is the same color, belive it or not the white guages don't look that bad. Took a few hours to install. But was pretty easy.


I was leaning towards the whites but think I'm going to try out the blue LED's first. Especially since they are already on their way here, ha ha. Anyway, If I'm not happy with them then I will try the white gauges out.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> No problem. When you get them installed, check back and let us know how it went. I would liek to know if the multiple ones work.


Got my leds in today and just installed them. Glad that install was easier than changing my fog bulbs!!! Can't really tell how good they look during the day, so I'll take pics at sundown and post them.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

*Pics of lights*

Here ya guys go.....check em out.....turned out SWEET!!!















































 I did the fog light mod today also....











bigger pictures at http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/794315/3


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I love the bulbs! How much did they cost? I have the dumb indiglo thing going on in my car. (The one that you have to work around the needles.) Mine look okay, but not like that!


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

stevja1 said:


> I love the bulbs! How much did they cost? I have the dumb indiglo thing going on in my car. (The one that you have to work around the needles.) Mine look okay, but not like that!


QTY 4 - WLED B4 Blue LED bulb $10.36 + shipping

superbrightleds.com


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

there are also other stuff out there that is really neat... nice looking gauges and fogs matacapir :thumbup:


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

matcapir said:


> QTY 4 - WLED B4 Blue LED bulb $10.36 + shipping
> 
> superbrightleds.com


 Nice looking bulbs...I ordered some white led's for my cluster. I got the euro reverse indiglo gauges and painted my needles red...so the super white will make my odometer and my needles really light up. 

Now all I have to do is find the replacement bulb for my HVAC and I'll be in business...hey, how did you get the lights for your front speakers...those are cool.


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

whats the bulb's type?


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

could you post some picture of the led???


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

The bulbs are the 194 type, as previously mentioned, and here's all the other info you need:

QTY 4 - WLED B4 Blue LED bulb $10.36 + shipping

superbrightleds.com



BTW that site's navigation system blows..


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

wildmane said:


> The bulbs are the 194 type, as previously mentioned, and here's all the other info you need:
> QTY 4 - WLED B4 Blue LED bulb $10.36 + shipping
> superbrightleds.com
> BTW that site's navigation system blows..


Go to that website and you can see the LED's on there. They are on the second page where you see the picture and get info about the lights. And yes Wild, the nav does blow for that sight, it took me a while to figure out that there was a second page of LED's.


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

which did you choose? the one with 4 leds on 1 bulb?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

it's a little small, and it's a .bmp, but oh well. hope it helps


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

i did this mod a long while back... no one around here never done it before...

my gauges fade from the stock color to red , for the speedometeor and for the tach... but the leds.. look way cleaner... nice job

i'll try to get pics


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

nismo200sxse said:


> which did you choose? the one with 4 leds on 1 bulb?


 Yep, 4 leds on 1 bulb. Scatters the light very well.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Those lights are pretty bright.. do you turn down the dimmer switch at all matcapir?


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

i'd like to see pics of what it looks like in red...


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Nismo, look at the pics on the first page of this thread and then imagine them being red.. :thumbup:


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

yeah i know but SENTRAdriver_06 did it in red and i'd like to see some pics..


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Those lights are pretty bright.. do you turn down the dimmer switch at all matcapir?


It's actually doesn't interfer with nightime driving when turned all the way up. I think the camera and the close angle may have made it seem blinding in some way, it actually isn't. 

I sometimes turn the dimmer down just for a lighter looking blue, but not really for any other reason but appearance. My HVAC lights are still white (I actually took the blue covers off of them so they are pretty bright) I'm waiting to get the replacement bulbs for them so the main lighting will be entirely blue in the car.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

wildmane said:


> Nismo, look at the pics on the first page of this thread and then imagine them being red.. :thumbup:



That was good...


----------



## beethaniel (Feb 23, 2004)

check this site out....i bought some of these bulbs in blue, very bright, but the blue isnt such a great choice, doesnt light up the indicator arm very well, since its red, i would try white or red, 

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/leds.htm

good price for a great product, anyone want to buy my 4 blue ones????


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I beleive he used something similar to this.








A multiple bulb led. Unlike the single bulb type. Witch are not very bright, compared to the multiple bulb type.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

beethaniel said:


> check this site out....i bought some of these bulbs in blue, very bright, but the blue isnt such a great choice, doesnt light up the indicator arm very well, since its red, i would try white or red,
> 
> http://www.42draftdesigns.com/leds.htm
> 
> good price for a great product, anyone want to buy my 4 blue ones????



what type of LED's did you actually buy. Your link took me to the homepage.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> I beleive he used something similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Similar, but only 4 bulbs. Unfamiliar with the LED's I bought, I wanted to make sure they would fit. They were wide angled aswell.


----------



## Bull (Jan 28, 2005)

wow...so all you did was replace the bulbs themselves and got that kind of effect....just wow...I'm ordering mine on Friday. One question though, would these bulbs work for the other instruments? i.e. A/C etc...?


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

Bull said:


> wow...so all you did was replace the bulbs themselves and got that kind of effect....just wow...I'm ordering mine on Friday. One question though, would these bulbs work for the other instruments? i.e. A/C etc...?


they will only replace the 4 main lights (type 194) in the gauges (that's all I replaced). The turn signals, brake light, air bag light, etc are different types. You can search and find out what they are, I forget. 

The two main HVAC lights are type 74. You can find them on superbrightleds.com aswell in blue or other colors. If you just want regular white replacements you can find them at any autoparts store. 

The dome light can also be found on that website. Order as much together as you can because shipping is a flat 5.00 dollars regardless of what you order. I don't know about the small lights in the HVAC though, not sure what size they are.


----------



## nismo200sxse (May 25, 2004)

i think im gonna try the red bulb from canadian tire and see the result. i'll post pic this weekend...


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i had mine in for a few days and wasn't really impressed (pictures really did look brighter than in person)

before i had piaa superwhites, not too bright but it was fine.

these produced the same amount of light except where the bulbs were, which were really bright patches. i thought the wide angle would even out the light but it doesnt show.

not a bad investment im sure i can use em for other applications (ie rear license plate)


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

> not a bad investment im sure i can use em for other applications (ie rear license plate


What color are they? i wouldnt recommend anything but white since it would more than likely be illegal there.


----------

